# Just Got Home From Dweezil Zappa



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I thought the Hot Rats part was the best part, and walked out early when they started doing more stuff with vocals. It was getting too non-sensical, which is to be expected from Zappa.

Sax girl stole the show on Gumbo Variations, Zappa tried to do a solo after her, and it just wasn't one the same level. That was my favorite part.

Camel sounded a bit weird, not like the studio version.

I had a good time, though, I'm glad I went.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, Sheila is a great musician. Too bad you walked out early. Last time I saw them they played for three hours. I liked everything but one song where they tried to be funny but weren't.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Yeah, Sheila is a great musician. Too bad you walked out early. Last time I saw them they played for three hours. I liked everything but one song where they tried to be funny but weren't.


That's how I felt about most everything I was hearing after Hot Rats.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I hope you realize that you were seeing a guitarist who is at the forefront of guitar technique & technology. What's left after that, boy bands?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Now, now, Million. Don't be so indignant. Not everyone's a guitar head. I go for the band and the compositions. As good as Dweezil is, he's not Frank. And all his technique and electronic kizmos don't move me like an FZ solo.


----------

